# [solved] pptp rozłącza przy próbie połączenia z transmission

## Noctivivans

Witam

Mam dosyć nietypowy problem z połączeniem pptp. Mianowicie, mam serwer oparty o system Gentoo, na którym działa m.in. serwer vpn pptp i program transmission-daemon.

Połączenie vpn z serwerem działa bez problemów do momentu, gdy próbuję wejść przez przeglądarkę na adres webowego interfejsu transmission na serwerze (sprawdzałem na linuksie i na windowsie) - następuje wtedy natychmiastowe rozłączenie (czasem tylko zdąży się zmienić adres w przeglądarce z http://ipvpn:9091 na http://ipvpn:9091/transmission/web/ gdzie ipvpn to adres ppp0 na serwerze, ewentualnie w najlepszym przypadku strona załaduje się szczątkowo - np. tylko tytuł/ikona, itp.). Co ciekawe, gdy korzystam z linuksowego transmission-qt (w windowsowym tak niestety nie działa) albo rozwijam listę plików we wtyczce chrome "transmission-remote", to połączenie się nie zrywa.

Inne usługi (np. ftp czy wewnętrzna strona na lighttpd) działają przez vpn bez problemów. jeśli jestem podłączony bezpośrednio do serwera (w tej samej sieci wewnętrznej co router) bez użycia vpn, to wszystko działa bez problemów, łącznie z połączeniem z interfejsem www transmission.

Fragment logów serwera dotyczących połączenia pptp (pojawia się po próbie wejścia na stronę transmission-daemon)

```
Dec 25 19:00:33 alix pppd[417]: Modem hangup

Dec 25 19:00:33 alix pppd[417]: pptpd-logwtmp.so ip-down ppp0

Dec 25 19:00:33 alix pppd[417]: Connect time 0.6 minutes.

Dec 25 19:00:33 alix pppd[417]: Sent 3526 bytes, received 3468 bytes.

Dec 25 19:00:33 alix pppd[417]: Connection terminated.

Dec 25 19:00:33 alix pppd[417]: Exit.

Dec 25 19:00:33 alix pptpd[393]: CTRL: Client 189.47.71.14 control connection finished
```

logi klienta (jw., włączona opcja "bug dump logfd 2 nodetach", uruchamiany poleceniem pon)

```
Modem hangup

Connect time 0.5 minutes.

Sent 2520 bytes, received 8996 bytes.

Script /etc/ppp/ip-down started (pid 11768)

MPPE disabled

sent [LCP TermReq id=0x2 "MPPE disabled"]

Connection terminated.

Script /etc/ppp/ip-down finished (pid 11768), status = 0x1
```

W czasie działania połączenia i próby wejścia na w/w stronę transmission-daemon nie wypisuje żadnych logów.

Jeśli będą potrzebne inne logi/informacje, to proszę o info jakie - nie wiem za bardzo co się może jeszcze przydać.

Pozdrawiam

p.s

Nie jestem pewien, co konkretnie jest przyczyną błędu (pptp czy transmission, klient czy serwer), dlatego nie otagowałem posta. Dopiszę tagi jak będę wiedział czego mniej więcej dotyczy problem.Last edited by Noctivivans on Fri Jan 28, 2011 11:37 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jacekalex

pptp to protokół vpn z Windows, w Linuxie często miewa kłopoty..

Na twoim miejscu używałbym OpenVPN - jest niezależny od platformy, kiedyś miał kłopoty ze sterownikiem TAP na Windows, ale obecnie jest dość stabilny, i najłatwiejszy w uruchomieniu.

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

## Noctivivans

Dzięki za pomoc, faktycznie OpenVPN lepiej działa, konfiguracja też jest łatwiejsza jak już się załapie o co chodzi z kluczami  :Smile: 

Jeśli o mnie chodzi, problem można uznać za rozwiązany - ważniejszy jest dla mnie sam efekt końcowy (dostęp przez vpn) od użytych środków (tzn. programu)  :Smile: 

----------

## Jacekalex

Jeszcze łatwiej zrobisz socks proxy przez ssh (paramert D)

Sznurek: http://jakilinux.org/aplikacje/sztuczki-z-ssh-2-tunele/

 *Jakilinux wrote:*   

> SSH jako proxy

 

Edyta:

Albo tunel SSH:

 *unixtoolbox wrote:*   

> As of version 4.3, OpenSSH can use the tun/tap device to encrypt a tunnel. This is very similar to other TLS based VPN solutions like OpenVPN. One advantage with SSH is that there is no need to install and configure additional software. Additionally the tunnel uses the SSH authentication like pre shared keys. The drawback is that the encapsulation is done over TCP which might result in poor performance on a slow link. Also the tunnel is relying on a single (fragile) TCP connection.  This technique is very useful for a quick IP based VPN setup. There is no limitation as with the single TCP port forward, all layer 3/4 protocols like ICMP, TCP/UDP, etc. are forwarded over the VPN. In any case, the following options are needed in the sshd_conf file:
> 
> PermitRootLogin yes
> 
> PermitTunnel yes

 

Sznurek: http://cb.vu/unixtoolbox.xhtml

Pozdrawiam

 :Cool: 

----------

